# Apache and installing PHP



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

I want to learn a little PHP so I installed apache and figured out I needed to shut down IIS before apache can run. Now I have a question...

How do I call up a site using apache? With IIS I just typed in "http://localhost/_nameoffolder_" and it would open the site as long as the site was located under "c:\Inetpub". How do I do this with apache?

thanks
Dan


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Same thing! I've got an Apache server and it works the same way. You can also use http://127.0.0.1/dir/dir1/etc to navigate. For testing I use the url that points to my server.


----------



## zpearldrummerz (Jan 7, 2006)

http://apache2triad.net i'd recommend using that, its really easy to set up and has a lot of things built into it.


----------

